# Terms im not familiar with



## matt till (Mar 3, 2012)

I know I ask a TON of questions, but what are some words that would help me understand what some people are sayin. 

I know troll, op, and.... well that's about it.

Thanks


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2012)

What words are you having problems with exactly? 

Common ones:
BFR - Ball Family Reserve Music Man Guitars
EBMM - Ernie Ball Music Man Guitar Company
NGD - New Guitar/Gear Day
NPD - New Pickup/Pedal Day
NxD - New _____ Day
LFR - Licensed Floyd Rose
OFR - Original Floyd Rose
BKP - Bare Knuckle Pickups


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 3, 2012)

...well...what words are they? lol.

lol - laugh out loud.


----------



## steve1 (Mar 3, 2012)

I guess a SS.org glossary ain't such a bad idea lol

Djust djon't djask what djent is.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Mar 3, 2012)

A few others:

MIJ - made in Japan
MIK/MII - made in Korea, Indonesia respectively
QFT - quoted for truth
tl;dr - too long; didn't read


----------



## guitareben (Mar 3, 2012)

GAS = gear acquisition syndrome (I think, took me ages before i found out)

And do not, under ANY circumstances, ask what djent is. Please. (This is no joke, it destroys threads  )


----------



## Valennic (Mar 3, 2012)

guitareben said:


> GAS = gear acquisition syndrome (I think, took me ages before i found out)
> 
> And do not, under ANY circumstances, ask what djent is. Please. (This is no joke, it destroys threads  )




This. First rule about Djent is we don't talk about Djent.

Well, TS is threadstarter. ROFL is rolling on the floor laughing. There's a multitude of terms, we need to know which you don't know


----------



## Explorer (Mar 3, 2012)

I normally plug internet slang into Google if I have no idea.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 3, 2012)

Call me thick but it took me ages to figure out what: 

IIRC (if I remember correctly) 
YMMV (your mileage may vary - meaning you might get different results to someone else)

meant. Yeah, I know. Stupid.

There's also the lesser-spotted QED (quod erat demonstrandum - Latin for "as was to be expected" or perhaps "and thus, my point is proven").


----------



## skeels (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought I knew what a troll was.... 
And then...

It was me.

IMHO- in my humble opinion.


----------



## matt till (Mar 3, 2012)

Valennic said:


> This. First rule about Djent is we don't talk about Djent.
> 
> Well, TS is threadstarter. ROFL is rolling on the floor laughing. There's a multitude of terms, we need to know which you don't know



Oh I know lol, lmao, rofl, lulz, the smileys of course, and most other text speech. Just some of the forum based language I don't really understand


----------



## matt till (Mar 3, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What words are you having problems with exactly?
> 
> Common ones:
> BFR - Ball Family Reserve Music Man Guitars
> ...





Mainly just the abbreviations. Like what you listed. Pretty much what everybody else is posting. Sorry I wasn't really detailed with my question haha


----------



## Rap Hat (Mar 4, 2012)

There's so many of these, and some can have different meanings based on context/the thread. BFR is one that has some different meanings right now. There's the Ball Family Reserve (EBMM guitars), and it also means Black Friday Run (for builders/companies doing Black Friday deals).

*ERx* - Extended Range _x_(Guitar/Bass/etc)
*SS* - Sevenstring or Stainless Steel [frets]
*OAF* - Oakland Axe Factory. A builder that posts here and makes cool guitars.
*PAF* - Patent Applied For. Refers to the original Les Paul pickups, which had "PAF" stamped on them.
*SD*- Seymour Duncan. Pickup company.
*CL/LF* - Crunchlab & Liquifier. The John Petrucci Dimarzio pickups.
*YJM* - Yngwie J. Malmsteen.

There are tons more, but these are some I grabbed off the first few pages of various subforums here.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 4, 2012)

Also,
YMMV = your mileage may vary
iirc = if I remember correctly
afaik = as far as I know
btw = by the way
WTH = what the hell, (and it's R rated cousin, WTF)


But yeah, just google anything you don't know. I remember one heated exchange years ago where someone wrote AFAIK in an answer and the OP got all pissed off and said, "I am NOT a fake!" 

The funny one for me was when member thedarkoceans posted he would write tdo at the end of his posts and I remember the first time I saw it I spent an embarrassing few minutes trying to figure out what tdo stood for!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 5, 2012)

TBH I can't think of any more.

to be honest

FWIW= for what it's worth


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 6, 2012)

EMG = Electro-Magnetic Generator!

Company | Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups


----------



## Miek (Mar 8, 2012)

PITA = pain in the ass


----------



## Xaios (Mar 9, 2012)

Miek said:


> PETA = pain in the ass



Fixed.


----------



## FireInside (Mar 9, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Fixed.



Ah beat me to it!


----------



## Swyse (Mar 9, 2012)

What is the i at the end of PRSi for? I get the prs part.


----------



## Kwampis (Mar 9, 2012)

Swyse said:


> What is the i at the end of PRSi for? I get the prs part.



I've heard it's just a tongue-in-cheek way of pluralizing PRS.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 9, 2012)

OP = Original Post/Poster
IMO = In my opinion

All I can think of off the top of my head.
Don't sweet it, though, I didn't know what GAS meant for months.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 9, 2012)

Actually while were at it, don't flame me.

Whats the term '*loaded*' for? I assumed it was Upgraded PUPs, but I've only ever seen the term with EBMM JP Models.


----------



## Swyse (Mar 10, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Actually while were at it, don't flame me.
> 
> Whats the term '*loaded*' for? I assumed it was Upgraded PUPs, but I've only ever seen the term with EBMM JP Models.



has all the options, for example it'd be a piezo jp.


----------



## Miek (Mar 10, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Actually while were at it, don't flame me.
> 
> Whats the term '*loaded*' for? I assumed it was Upgraded PUPs, but I've only ever seen the term with EBMM JP Models.



For JPs, it means piezo, shield inlays, matching headstock


----------



## ibanezcollector (Mar 10, 2012)

what is FrFr I see all the time in the Pod thread, Full Range ? ?


----------



## Rap Hat (Mar 10, 2012)

Flat Response Full Range. No inherent speaker EQ, and 20hz-20khz (or similar)


----------



## aWoodenShip (Mar 13, 2012)

FF7 or FF8 = fanned fret 7 or 8 string.
FOH = front of house.


----------



## White Cluster (Mar 15, 2012)

IBYS - I'm Banging Your Sister


----------



## elq (Mar 15, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Miek said:
> 
> 
> > PETA = people eating tasty animals
> ...



Now it's fixed.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 15, 2012)

Where do I sign up for this PETA?


----------



## elq (Mar 15, 2012)

hrm...



































And so this response isn't completely off-topic, I'll add an acronym that caused me to  for a long time -
ITT - in this thread _ITT are people who post pictures of restaurants._


----------



## Fiction (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Leuchty (Mar 15, 2012)

RTFM - Read The Fucking Manual

RTFO - Rock The Fuck Out

AFX - Axe FX

DJENT - Didn't Jesus Explain Not To (scoop mids)


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 19, 2012)

There's also PBS (Perma-Ban Stealthdjentastic) - it's kinda obscure at the moment, but I'm hoping it catches on


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 19, 2012)

^ 

A non-forum abbreviation I like to use is LQTM (laughing quietly to myself). Courtesy Dmitri Martin. I'm not a huge fan, but I did get a kick out of that.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 19, 2012)

Lqtm, i love Demitri Martin.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 19, 2012)

General Music Discussion- subforum for posting grainy video of the lick you've been working on


----------



## Wolf ov Fire (Mar 20, 2012)

djent... 

STILL dont know what it means


----------



## thrsher (Mar 20, 2012)

aWoodenShip said:


> FOH = front of house.


 
ive always known FOH to be fuck outta here


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 24, 2012)

what is 56k referring to as pics?


----------



## Rap Hat (Mar 24, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> what is 56k referring to as pics?



56k modems. They're things us older guys had, they used up your phone line To dial a number and made a "ding-ding-ding-ding-dung..badungbadungbadung" sound when you connected. Services such as AOL, Compuserve, and Prodigy were a few popular ISPs.

56k is slow (56 kilobits a second, which is 7 kilobytes a second) so people with 56k would have to wait a few minutes for all the pics to load.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 25, 2012)

Man, it wasn't even THAT long ago, kinda surprised everyone doesn't know! I'm only 19 but I remember dial-up.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 25, 2012)

18 and Remember dial up.

The worst was trying to connect when your parents were asleep and all of a sudden *tsssskkk crackkk weooowow DJENT DJENT widdly tsskkkaswef*

"Zac, get off the internet its past your bed time!"

Curses, Foiled again!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 4, 2012)

What do rep and neg rep mean?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 4, 2012)

Here you go man, everything you need to know about rep.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/190328-reputation.html


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> what is 56k referring to as pics?



Jesus Christ, how old are you, 12?


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 5, 2012)

Rap Hat said:


> "ding-ding-ding-ding-dung..badungbadungbadung"



 I lolled. Which is good because OP made me feel older than time.


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (May 14, 2012)

JP = John Petrucci
Ibby = Ibanez
Pups = Pick ups
Pots = Potentiometers

Pretty obvious when used in context but mental block strikes at the most inopportune of times


----------



## coffeeflush (May 15, 2012)

What does 56K mean ?

sorry about that. Got it. The page didnt load properly and i stopped the page.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 18, 2012)

Don't forget DILLIGAF


----------



## gunshow86de (May 18, 2012)

coffeeflush said:


> What does 56K mean ?
> 
> sorry about that. Got it. The page didnt load properly and i stopped the page.



If this is an intended joke, it's pretty funny. If it was an accidental joke, well, it's still pretty funny.


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> If this is an intended joke, it's pretty funny. If it was an accidental joke, well, it's still pretty funny.



His 56k didn't load the page fast enough.


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (May 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> His 56k didn't load the page fast enough.



Yep, that irony is what makes it a joke


----------

